
A look at Sidecar's on-demand logistics infrastructure - karenxcheng
https://www.side.cr/under-the-hood-a-look-at-sidecars-on-demand-logistics-infrastructure/
======
karenxcheng
I've always wondered what Postmates and other delivery services do about the
no-parking-near-crowded restaurant problem. This seems like an interesting
solution, to have designated "walkers" pick stuff up and hand it to the
drivers.

